# Solved: Question about car audio system



## c123 (Apr 14, 2006)

Recently I have decided to upgrade the audio system in my 1998 Toyota 4Runner. It has an aftermarket head unit (Panasonic CQ-C1333U). Installation was done at a Circuit City. All of the speakers are factory and I know they took out the factory amp when they installed the unit. 

I would like to upgrade the (4) door speakers as well as add a subwoofer. I know that the head unit has a 4-channel preamp output. From what I have read I will need a 4-channel amp for the speakers, and a mono-subwoofer amp for the subwoofer. Is that correct? Also, will I have to use a crossover?

Sorry if my question is too vague, but I'm trying to get an idea of how all of this works. I'll appreciate any replies. Thank you.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is some information for the deck at Crutchfield:

http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?i=133C1333&tp=5684

As far as what you need to get, that depends on you and your budget. Saying, you can go simple to elaborate ( a couple hundred $ to several thousand).

Do you have a place for your subwoofer? Be sure and purchase one according to your available size, music tastes and budget.

As far as crossovers, that also depends on the equipment you purchase. If you purchase amp with low/mid/ tweeter outputs, crossovers will not be necessary.

First get your budget... how much do you want to spend? Don't skimp on the speakers. Personally, I would spend a bit more than you plan. Then look at amplifiers. I have not bought one in a while, but I bet you can get one with four channels going in, and six channels going out (since you mentioned you want a sub-woofer).


----------



## c123 (Apr 14, 2006)

I would rather not spend more than $500. As far as room, I have plenty of room behind the second row of seats for a box or other enclosure. And as for speakers I plan to replace each door's. There are two tweeters towards the front, on the upper-side of the door which I don't care about much either way.

So I will need to find speakers that will fit my car. Then try to find an amp with 4-channel in, 6 out?

Once again thanks and sorry for my lack of knowledge on the subject, that's why I'm here.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Well... in all honesty, I don't think I know much more than you do! 

$500.00 is not a whole lot of money to work with, when talking about speakers and an amp. I know you're probably on a limited budget, I just don't know how much that will buy. 

Have you considered buying speakers now, then getting your amp later? If you're wanting to upgrade, you are certainly wanting to make noticeable improvements.

You might could upgrade your speakers, then do the amp later. 

NOTE: I'm not affiliated with Crutchfield in any way. 

I might contact them and see what they recommend. They are geared to help those who are installing equipment themselves, and can provide any retrofit kits you may need. They may can spec out a decent system for the money you have. 

I realize that is not that much help, but just wanted to try anyway!


----------



## c123 (Apr 14, 2006)

Your help is still greatly appreciated! About the amp, I would rather do it all at once. Depending on how much more cost it will be, I can make my decision

Has you contacted crutchfield yet? If not then I'll do that, it's a good idea. 

Thanks again


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

always start with speakers if you want improvement. the best rig in the world won't do anything with lousy speakers.

i have not done stuff like this in ages so I have no idea what speakers cost but I would go to a best buy or circuit city and have a listen to various speakers. any car audio place should be able to play the speakers on different tuners and amps. that way you can get a feel for what price range you will need to spend on the speakers to get the desired sound quality. and you then can see if your $500 would be best spent on buying speakers only and waiting on the amp. or if you can get less expensive speakers and an amp.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Wacor, excellent suggestions. :up: Hence the reason I questioned the type of music that one will be listening to. People have different preferences and different music styles. Some want sub woofer that would shake a tree to its roots. For others, that would drive them nuts. 

It's important to make sure you pick a system that meets your wants/needs.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Drabdr said:


> Wacor, excellent suggestions. :up: Hence the reason I questioned the type of music that one will be listening to. People have different preferences and different music styles. Some want sub woofer that would shake a tree to its roots. For others, that would drive them nuts.
> 
> It's important to make sure you pick a system that meets your wants/needs.


thanks 

another thing which comes from one who fried his ears. 

take care of them

you only get one pair

I was and continue to be a music aficionado. But I fried my ears listening to music way too loud. I did so enjoy it but now I wish I had used just a wee bit more common sense.


----------



## c123 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thank you for all of the suggestions. I will mostly be listening to music with quite a bit of bass, so I would prefer it to be pretty loud(bass-wise).

I am writing an email to Crutchfield to ask them about how it must be set up. Unfortunately we only have a Walmart(no Best Buy or Circuit City) here, so I have a limited number of speakers to listen to.

Once again thanks for the suggestions, and hopefully the people at Crutchfield will be able to tell me exactly what I need so I can start researching for the right product.


----------



## Drakodrakul (Nov 28, 2008)

For a amp for the speakers, a 3-4 chanel will work fine, you will want a A/B type for that. Check the rating on the amp closely most post its max RMS not the actual power output. I have found that a Sony Explode amp would work good here. They range from 75-150 in price.

As for the sub, you will want a class D amplifier and again, check the ratings on it. A good class D amp starts at around 250-300 bucks. Since you want bass, I would recomend a Rockford Fosgate Amp, as these are made for pure mono bass.

Speakerwise, I have always been extremely satisfied with the clearness of the Pioneer speakers I have bought. They are a bit on the treble end, but will produce decent bass if provided enough wattage. The speakers I bought from pioneer in the past, have held up nicely to high volume and bass music, and as long as you have a decent deck you will be able to max the deck out with them.

For finding out what type of speakers are required, you can use bestbuy.com, and that will tell you the specs for what speakers will fit where.

Hope that helps.


----------

